# Guide from internet failing



## orange (Jun 8, 2002)

I have had my TiVo on my network for about 4 years happily downloading doing its daily call via broadband without any issue.

On 25th Feb it started failing, I can access the TiVo via my network so its not the network card, I can also do a get command and download files to it.

Can anyone tell me the ip address it uses for getting the daily guide?

Or does anyone have any ideas on what to try next?

Thanks


----------



## jleroux (Oct 21, 2006)

check the default gateway - i had a similar issue (ie I could see the TiVo on the network but it couldn't get outside my router to contact the listings server)

Jonny


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Or try rerunning Guided Setup to a different platform (aerial only is usually best) and postcode and then reboot and then rerun Guided Setup again back to your current tv platform and postcode.

That often seems to do the trick with this problem.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Did this work? Wierdly I have had this problem since 21st February on one Tivo only. I was going to re-run nic_config. I had been playing about with some modules.

On another subject, if I want to reinstall TW, etc, do I just delete /var/hack from the Tivo and then start again?

Cheers,


----------



## tonym001 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Or try rerunning Guided Setup to a different platform (aerial only is usually best) and postcode and then reboot and then rerun Guided Setup again back to your current tv platform and postcode.
> 
> That often seems to do the trick with this problem.


Odd, Mine did this today, just after I started to plan rebuilding the hdd at the weekend.. 

Going to try the guided setup / reboot / guided setup trick, although I suspect i'm in for grief with this


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Installing/reinstalling nic did not work so I tried rerunning Guided Setup. However, as usual I did not think this through carefully. I am now stuck in Guided Setup and a reboot merely took me back there because I cannot dial out as the network is not working! I have to find a telephone cable presumably to connect via dialup.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> I have to find a telephone cable presumably to connect via dialup.


Won't help if the Tivo is configured to use network though.


----------



## degreecy (Feb 6, 2003)

this is very interesting, because on the same date my daily call via internet stopped working. I can ping the outside world from a telnet session on the tivo, ping the default gateway etc. and even the tivo guide data server - but the daily call fails.

I tried the guided setup and got stuck in the same problem and had to find a telephone cable. It didn't fix things for me.

I'd be interested in any ideas on how to fix as at the moment I'm going to have to plug the telephone cable back in.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

degreecy said:


> I tried the guided setup and got stuck in the same problem and had to find a telephone cable. It didn't fix things for me.


But did you change to a different tv platform and postcode and then back to your old platform and postcode? Just rerunning Guided Setup on the existing tv platform and postcode doesn't seem to do the trick


----------



## degreecy (Feb 6, 2003)

No I hadn't so I'll try tomorrow to see if this works. Thanks.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

degreecy said:


> No I hadn't so I'll try tomorrow to see if this works. Thanks.


You need to wait a few hours after Guided Setup has finished for it to complete its indexing before you can go back to the old platform again with Guided Setup. Also you should reboot with a cold reboot (power off) and warm reboot (rebooting via the System Reset menu) before running the Guided Setup to another platform and postcode and then another cold reboot and warm reboot again before running it back to the old platform and postcode.

However if your Tivo has Tivoweb and a Cachecard your Daily Call problem may be due to a lack of adequate backgrounding of other applications in the rc.sysinit.author or rc.sysinit.author.edit file (the one edited via TivoWeb's Startup Editor). These commands all need to have* >>/dev/null 2>&1 &* at the end of each line so the applications are backgrounded properly, as if they are not this can stop the daily call from occurring too.

Try this first before you bother with rerunning Guided Setup on to a different platform and postcode.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Or try rerunning Guided Setup to a different platform (aerial only is usually best) and postcode and then reboot and then rerun Guided Setup again back to your current tv platform and postcode.
> 
> That often seems to do the trick with this problem.


As someone has found below this is not good advice if you have a problem with the network connection. All that will happen is that you'll get locked in a guided setup loop.

I stongly suggest that you try telnetting to tivo and using nic_config_tivo or manually setting the gateway address etc. first; make sure your network connection is working (try a test call) before risking rerunning GS.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> As someone has found below this is not good advice if you have a problem with the network connection. All that will happen is that you'll get locked in a guided setup loop.


On reflection I think rerunning Guided Setup is really only a good approach for someone with an unhacked Tivo where the daily call has suddenly stopped working for no apparent reason. With a hacked networked Tivo there are several other possibly likely causes.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I would also imagine that rerunning guided set up for a different platform has the opportunity to remove season passes for channels and programmes that aren't in aerial only - never tried it and don't plan to myself but something to consider.

IIRC there is an option in the recorder settings menu to "clear and delete everything" (bad) or clear the guide data and to do list (might be worth a try if you've run out of guide data but obviously not if you still have a valid "To Do").

If you still have network access then I would make a note of the To Do from TivoWeb and backup your season passes anyway in case you have to do something drastic.


----------



## degreecy (Feb 6, 2003)

this didn't work (i.e. clear guide data and to do list), still fails with Could not connect.

it is really annoying. I have changed the IP address, re-entered the gateway IP through nic_config_tivo. Can still ping everything, telnet to the Tivo - but the guide data / daily call does not work.

only option will be to restart guided setup and plug the phone line in, hoping I don't get stuck in a loop.

I don't believe I have anything running from the rc.sysinit.author file that does not run in the background as mentioned above.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Anything showing in the logs?


----------



## degreecy (Feb 6, 2003)

what do I have to look for and in which log files ?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

/var/log/tvlog is the file you want - look for 'tcpcallhome'. On my logs, it always seems to be at the top - presumably because of 'Housekeeping'.


----------



## degreecy (Feb 6, 2003)

Anyway the good news is that it looks like I got it working. I cleared all the guide data - this didn't work. Since all the IP stuff was working, I decided something must be going wrong somewhere in the startup files. Sure enough I had an "if" statement in rc.sysinit.author pointing to a /var/hack/rc.sysinit.author file - don't know why this was here - I have never edited it - but removing the if statement pointing to this has fixed the problem!

thanks all for your help.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Glad you go there in the end!

Note to self: ask for /var/hack/rc.sysinit.author on weird problems.


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

I have a similar problem on March 7th my last successful call was made via the NIC.

Today I noticed that some guide data was missing, and re running the NIC_config_tivo command showed that the gateway had changed to 192.168.1.1 instead of the usual 192.168.0.1

However setting this back a rebooting the tivo has had little effect - my call still fails. I can ping the router from the telnet session, and even Dell.com IP address. so the Tivo can see the outside world.

I've had a look in the tvlog and this is an extract

Mar 13 22:34:46 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Timesync not found - TIMEWARP!
Mar 13 22:34:46 (none) TmkTime::Warp[117]: warping!
Mar 13 22:34:46 (none) tcphonehome[117]: ReschedCall: reason = 7, secSinceLast = 1, numFails = 0
Mar 13 22:34:46 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Schedule call after timewarp
Mar 13 22:34:46 (none) tcphonehome[117]: setting next attempt at 1173826786 (Tue Mar 13 22:59:46 2007 )
Mar 13 22:34:52 (none) MCPaction[117]: PhoneAction 2 got RegisterComplete. Setting ticcount to 1500
Mar 13 22:34:52 (none) MCPaction[117]: Register Complete: Next call should happen at Tue Mar 13 22:59:52 2007

Does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Smiffy - I don't know what Reason=7 would be - was there anything before this extract in the log?


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

I was the one stuck in guided setup. I fixed this by attaching the telephone cable and the whole thing then went through easily. However, as far as I know the Tivo might still be thinking it is dialling up over the network as I haven't dared touch it since.

I think this was precipitated by me trying to add a couple of TW modules back in February as that is around the time the guide data started failing. I think this because when the Tivo started dialling in again the "space used" module that I had tried to install a few weeks before then started to work as well!

I still have other problems. Telnet is very slow. Login one minute and it works, then it crashes, then a few minutes later it's working again. Same with FTP and TW.

I think I might start all over and reload everything. There are some modules I never use. Going back to my earlier post, I assume I can just clear /var/hack and change rc.sysinit.author, then reload everything I need. Useful to have the link to twinst.zip today!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> I was the one stuck in guided setup. I fixed this by attaching the telephone cable and the whole thing then went through easily. However, as far as I know the Tivo might still be thinking it is dialling up over the network as I haven't dared touch it since.


The commands in your rc.sysinit.author file (if you edit it directly in the Joe editor or via Tivoweb's Hackman) or in your rc.sysinit.author.edit file (if you use Sanderton's Startup Editor for Tivoweb) all need to have the following added to the end of each line:-

*>>/dev/null 2>&1 &*

Once this has been done your daily call problems should be resolved. At the moment your various add on apps are not being properly backgrounded so are interfering with Tivo making its daily call and other normal Tivo operations.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Smiffy - I don't know what Reason=7 would be - was there anything before this extract in the log?


Unfortunately I cleared the log afterwards. I'll see if I can reproduce the error.

When I reboot my gateway address seems to revert to 192.168.1.1 - which is wrong. It needs to be 192.168.0.1 - is this stored in a file somewhere that I can update manually?

thanks


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Smiffy - I don't know what Reason=7 would be - was there anything before this extract in the log?


This any better?

Mar 14 16:22:25 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: EventSwitcher is starting up
Mar 14 16:22:25 (none) MfsDaemon[74]: MFS Daemon started, id is 74
Mar 14 16:22:25 (none) MfsDaemon[74]: Initializing MFS
Mar 14 16:22:25 (none) MfsDaemon[74]: Found 1 analog, 0 digital tuners: 364544-byte heap
Mar 14 16:22:25 (none) NmCache[74]: Cache at 0x0x7fee0cc4, array of 100 entries at 0x0x7fee0d4c
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) MfsDaemon[74]: The MfsDaemon is starting up
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) MfsDaemon[74]: Initialization complete
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: MFS Daemon started, id is 74
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 1 (pid=72) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Group 72 was not an MFS group
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 1 (pid=72) being removed
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 2 (pid=74) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Mar 14 16:22:27 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 2 (pid=74), thread 74 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: majorVersionNum:4
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: minorVersionNum:40
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: converted majorVersionNum:4
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: converted minorVersionNum:40
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: Existing version: 4.40
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) DbUpgrader[99]: Database is already up to date.
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: no pending ZapRequests
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: High water mark:
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: tmk 1348/ 0 bytes ( 19 blocks/ 0 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: directory 112/ 1536 bytes ( 2 blocks/ 2 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: database 268/ 512 bytes ( 6 blocks/ 1 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: executive 44/ 0 bytes ( 2 blocks/ 0 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: tmkevent 32/ 0 bytes ( 1 blocks/ 0 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) convert-db[99]: TOTAL 1748/ 2048 bytes ( 29 blocks/ 3 chunks)
Mar 14 16:22:30 (none) tcl[100]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 3 (pid=100) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 3 (pid=100), thread 100 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 3 (pid=100) says he has finished
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 3 (pid=100) being removed
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: LaunchPhasedService
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtService[73]: Launching /tvbin/mcp phase 10
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 4 being removed
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 5 (pid=102) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 5 (Mcp, pid=102) is service Mcp
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 5 (Mcp, pid=102) has asked for 42 events
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: First CLIENT_STARTUP event, current 1, total 1
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Service Mcp has finished startup
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtService[73]: Launching /tvbin/tcphonehome phase 20
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) MCPserver[106]: MCP startup complete
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 5 (Mcp, pid=102) has asked for 19 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 6 (pid=110) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) is service Phone Home
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110), thread 110 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 42 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 30 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 69 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 62 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 77 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 76 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 6 (Phone Home, pid=110) has asked for 19 events
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) tcphonehome[113]: TCphonehome active
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) tcphonehome[117]: cleaning /Setup
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) tcphonehome[117]: getting setup
Mar 14 16:22:32 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: LaunchPhasedService
Mar 14 16:22:33 (none) tcl[121]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) MCPclient[106]: 1 tcph-00113
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) MCPclient[106]:
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: got setup
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Fetching /SwSystemACTIVE/Name
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Last Call Status Was: 'Failed' (size 6)
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Last Call Status Will Be: Failed
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: setCallStatus called with: Failed state 0
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Successfully got /Setup object
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Last call attempt at 1173871943
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: setting call status to: Failed
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Successfully got ServiceInfo subobject (first successCount)
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: setting call in progress to 0 (second successCount)
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: End of transaction, err is 0 0x00000000
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Setting callActive to 0
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcl[119]: Tcl created pool of 2916352 bytes
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: PhoneHome: statusValue = <0>, getREsult = <0>
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: /State/Avalanche LastStatus was <0> and getResult was <0>, changing to unknown
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: finished cleaning /Setup
Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Running command: /sbin/ifconfig eth0
Mar 14 16:22:35 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Mar 14 16:22:35 (none) tcphonehome[117]: NOT Using ethernet
Mar 14 16:22:35 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Running command: $TIVO_ROOT/tvbin/modemtest ATi3
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 7 (pid=121) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 7 (pid=121), thread 121 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 7 (pid=121) says he has finished
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 7 (pid=121) being removed
Mar 14 16:22:36 (none) tcl[124]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command output: ATi3
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command output: P2109-V90
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command output:
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command output: OK
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 8 (pid=119) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 8 (pid=119), thread 119 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Timesync not found - TIMEWARP!
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) TmkTime::Warp[117]: warping!
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: ReschedCall: reason = 7, secSinceLast = 1, numFails = 0
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Schedule call after timewarp
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: setting next attempt at 1173891039 (Wed Mar 14 16:50:39 2007 )
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: First CLIENT_STARTUP event, current 1, total 2
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) MCPaction[117]: PhoneAction 2 got RegisterComplete. Setting ticcount to 1680
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) MCPaction[117]: Register Complete: Next call should happen at Wed Mar 14 16:50:39 2007
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) tcphonehome[117]: called getTZ
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Another CLIENT_STARTUP event, current 2, total 2
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Service Phone Home has finished startup
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: LaunchPhasedService
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) EvtService[73]: Launching /tvbin/dbgc-mcp phase 40
Mar 14 16:22:39 (none) MCPaction[117]: WatchdogAction register complete
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 9 (pid=130) has attached
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) is service dbgc-mcp
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130), thread 130 has activated MFS
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 42 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 23 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 55 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 56 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 30 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 9 (dbgc-mcp, pid=130) has asked for 19 events
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) DbGc[136]: DbGc::InitialMarkingTimeout: set timeout to 1 secs
Mar 14 16:22:40 (none) DbGcBaseAction[136]: Background->SetTimeout( 1 )


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

> Mar 14 16:22:34 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Running command: /sbin/ifconfig eth0
> Mar 14 16:22:35 (none) tcphonehome[117]: Command finished status: 0, errno = 2
> Mar 14 16:22:35 (none) tcphonehome[117]: NOT Using ethernet


I think this might be useful. But, I'm not 100% au-fait with what to do next. My suggestion would be to use nic_config_tivo to switch to dialup, reboot, then switch back to network (and reboot).

Hopefully someone like BlindLemon is lurking who knows more about cachecard stuff than I do and can jump in.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Hopefully someone like BlindLemon is lurking .


I shall always think of him as BLIN DELL MON.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What's in your /etc/rc.d/rc.net file?

Have you got the cachecard daily call set to "dialup" or "network"?



ColinYounger said:


> My suggestion would be to use nic_config_tivo to switch to dialup, reboot, then switch back to network (and reboot).


Ditto.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> What's in your /etc/rc.d/rc.net file?
> 
> Have you got the cachecard daily call set to "dialup" or "network"?
> 
> Ditto.


BUT BE CAREFUL - If memory serves, every time you make a change with nic_config_tivo, it resets the gateway address to 192.168.1.1 - if you want something else, make sure you change THAT as well, LASTLY before saving and exiting

Before you exit the nic config, READ WHAT IT SAYS (not what you think it says!)


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

> The commands in your rc.sysinit.author file (if you edit it directly in the Joe editor or via Tivoweb's Hackman) or in your rc.sysinit.author.edit file (if you use Sanderton's Startup Editor for Tivoweb) all need to have the following added to the end of each line:-
> 
> >>/dev/null 2>&1 &


You are absolutely right. I also found an old thread in the archive where this exact problem had been resolved. However, does 2>&1 & need to be added to every hack?

Cheers


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Backgrounding with the & is essential as otherwise it is possible for the TiVo to get locked up in the boot sequence if you have an error in the commands you use.

The error message redirect is optional, but certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> The error message redirect is optional, but certainly can't hurt.


For DeadSlow's benefit that's the >>/dev/null 2>&1 bit which TCM is saying is optional but doesn't hurt.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Only problem is...this is not the answer  

This Tivo is now connecting over the telephone line (I know 'cos I pulled the plug) even though nic_config says network  

And...my second Tivo is also now not downloading guide data (as of 7th March) and I haven't touched it for months!

I'm beginning to lose the plot here now...


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Matt - did you try the reset to dialup, etc suggestions?


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

Finally sussed the problem. Somehow the mac addresses for both Tivos were the same. Changed one and hey presto everything works. No idea how they got changed...

Cheers


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Deadslow said:


> Finally sussed the problem. Somehow the mac addresses for both Tivos were the same. Changed one and hey presto everything works. No idea how they got changed...


A previously well documented problem. Good to hear you have traced the cause of your issue.


----------



## Deadslow (Aug 22, 2002)

> No idea how they got changed...


Ah, yes I have...

Very simple really. I used the same backup to rebuild both Tivos at different times. The backup includes all of my hacks, etc. I changed the IP address of the second Tivo but not the mac address. Result - a conflict! Another lesson learned.

However, on another topic (to save an additional post  ) it's now got me thinking it may be time to upgrade to TWP2. Is there a list somewhere of modules that do work automatically with TWP2? I know, Pete, you are keen to migrate some of the ones that don't. However, I don't yet use tracker, highlights, etc.

Cheers


----------

